# UPDATED!! Nub Theory Guesses? 13w1d.



## xSamantha

Hey ladies! This is my third pregnancy.. I've got two boys already.. hoping for a girl this time! Thinking my hubby only makes boys. Lol. What does this look like to you guys?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180618_180459_610000-1400x1120.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## winterbabies3

Think you might have got your girl!


----------



## ClairAye

Looks very like my girl at 13 weeks! :)


----------



## GodsNotDead23

I actually do a different type of gender prediction. Would you mind giving your suspected conception date and your birthdate including day month and year?


----------



## xSamantha

GodsNotDead23 said:


> I actually do a different type of gender prediction. Would you mind giving your suspected conception date and your birthdate including day month and year?

Pretty sure we conceived 3/29, 3/30, or 3/31. Birthdate is 9/28/83. 
I've looked up the chinese gender predictors for fun.. but there seem to be different formulas for different ones.


----------



## xSamantha

And you other gals have me excited! But I'm going to try not to get my hopes up. Lol. I will know within 2 weeks. I had the blood draw that tells gender!


----------



## winterbabies3

Oh so exciting! Can't wait for update. Fingers crossed for you! I have 2 boys and when i finally heard girl i was so excited


----------



## caleblake

I think you have your girl too. Fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## GodsNotDead23

xSamantha said:


> GodsNotDead23 said:
> 
> 
> I actually do a different type of gender prediction. Would you mind giving your suspected conception date and your birthdate including day month and year?
> 
> Pretty sure we conceived 3/29, 3/30, or 3/31. Birthdate is 9/28/83.
> I've looked up the chinese gender predictors for fun.. but there seem to be different formulas for different ones.Click to expand...

So there is one site with the correct calendar. It must use lunar birthdate /age and lunar months for conception! My prediction is girl. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## xSamantha

You ladies have me so hopeful!! I will find out within 10 days or so through blood.. just waiting on my results! I would LOVE to finally have a little girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## xSamantha

Thank you!! :)


----------



## GodsNotDead23

So excited for your update!!


----------



## ClairAye

Looking forward to seeing your update! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would be surprised if thats not a girl! i had a girl after 2boys, good luck!


----------



## xSamantha

Ugh.. so hopeful for a girl!! Lol.


----------



## tdog

I'm leaning towards a girl I no you said nub but I go by skull lol xx


----------



## xSamantha

tdog said:


> I'm leaning towards a girl I no you said nub but I go by skull lol xx

Thank you!! :) Trying not to get my hopes up with all these girl guesses! Lol.


----------



## tdog

xSamantha said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards a girl I no you said nub but I go by skull lol xx
> 
> Thank you!! :) Trying not to get my hopes up with all these girl guesses! Lol.Click to expand...

I no it's hard not 2 :haha: can't wait for updates xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## xSamantha

I am soooo frustrated! Lol. I laid down for a nap today.. and of course, my doctor called while I was asleep. Now it's after hours and I have to wait to call them until tomorrow morning. Ugh. I'm dying to find out my results.. not even just gender, but all the bloodwork, too!


----------



## ClairAye

Argh, how frustrating! Good luck with your results!


----------



## xSamantha

Thank you!! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope they call back soon!


----------



## xSamantha

Just spoke to my doctor! You were ALL RIGHT! We're having a little girl after our two boys! So excited!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

congratulations! enjoy buying pink :happydance:


----------



## tdog

:yipee: :happydance: so happy for you congratulations xx


----------



## xSamantha

Thanks everyone! I'm beyond excited! I didn't think we could make girls! Lol.


----------



## GodsNotDead23

xSamantha said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm beyond excited! I didn't think we could make girls! Lol.

I know we all had a 50/50 shot but seems like most our rhetorics and Chinese methods worked!! Congratulations mama!


----------



## missielibra

Congrats :D


----------



## winterbabies3

That is amazing news!!! Congratulations and go buy some pink!! Hehe


----------

